# pipet



## JisAlanis

Hi forum people!
Working with a text about chemistry, I came accross the following sentence: "Pipet 4mL of the NaHSO3 solution from the impinger into each of the three..." My questions are two:
Is it possible to use PIPET as a verb, kind of "pipetear" in Spanish?
What's the Spanish for IMPINGER?
Thank you all,
kissesss Jis


----------



## Alf-Med

Pipetear se entiende lo que significa, aunque no se suele encontrar como verbo. Podrías poner simplemente "Vierta/añada 4mL...". Si lo lee un químico un poco bueno ya sabrá él cómo hay que hacerlo. Es como si a un mecánico le dicen que afloje una tuerca con la llave... para él es obvio. 
Alguien que trabaja en un laboratorio ya sabe qué tiene que utilizar cuando se trata de cantidades pequeñas y precisas.

En cuanto a lo del 'impinger' yo lo dejaría sin traducir (a veces lo traducen como 'impactador' pero suena raro). Hay varios ejemplos de textos en español con "impinger" sin traducir en la red:


"Se utiliza un impinger vacío, colocado en serie con los dos impingers de captación, e intercalado entre éstos y la bomba, para protección de éstas. "
http://www.siafa.com.ar/notas/nota93/muestra-acidoclo.htm

*"Unidad de captación*
Compuesta normalmente por:
Dos* impíngers* en serie.
Cada impinger (fabricado con vidrio borosilicatado) consta de dos piezas, acoplables a través de esmerilado (24/40):"
http://www.jmcprl.net/NTPs/@Datos/ntp_022.htm


----------



## JisAlanis

Hola Alf!
Te agradezco la ayuda, sos muy didáctico!! 
"Mi interpretación" de pipet era muy "casera", con tu ayuda el texto quedará bien.  Y sobre impinger, lo escuché en el laboratorio, pero penséque quizás habría que traducirlo también, ahora lo dejo así.
Saludos...
Jis


----------



## JisAlanis

Hola de nuevo Alf:

Quizás me puedas ayudar con esto:
*Bias *
_"Precision and Bias_: 
_*Bias*-since there is no acceptable reference material suitable for determining the *bias* for the procedure in this test method, no statement on *BIAS* is being made"_

Yo lo encontré como "parcialidad", algo así como por opsición a "precisión".  Tu opinión?

*Aliquots*
Un ejemplo del texto _"Total quantity of formaldehyde in the sample aliquots taken fromthe impinger"_

Lo econtré como alícuotas y equivalencias, pero no tengo idea de cual es la acepción en el contexto químico. 

Saludos, Jis


----------



## Marxelo

Podés usar tranquilamente el término *pipetear*. 
Bias puede ser traducido como *sesgo*.


----------



## JisAlanis

Hey Marxelo!!
And? what should I do now? jeej, well, guess I'll take both, your suggestion and Alf's too... !
Thanx, 
Jis


----------



## Marxelo

Quizás esto te ayude.


----------



## JisAlanis

Gracias Marxe, muy aclaratorio lo de Wikipedia, I've learnt something new, for sure.
Saluditos, 
Jis


----------



## Alf-Med

*Aliquot = alícuota*

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alícuota


----------



## JisAlanis

My dear Alf!!!
I have to thank you once again...!!
By the way, I'd better consider looking for help at Wikipedia before bothering you next time, hahaah..
A hug,
Jis


----------

